# Tank pic (i dont know if it will work)



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow how does the water stay in there with it on it's side like that?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

oooo no the camera did that


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so you think the tank is good


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think it is nice and clean. But I've got to be honest, I'm not a fan of colored gravel. I go for natural sand, gravel and wood for decorations. But as I said, it's a nice clean looking tank.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i like the big rock setup. looks good to me. i also like the natural look but with colored gravel i think you did great by adding lil nick-nacks into the gravel. only major suggestion is add a background to hide the wires.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

you know, you can rotate the pic in photobucket.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

y not rotate the pic? i dont feel like tilting my head.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

BTW, i think it'd help a lot if you put up a backdrop.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

BV77 said:


> I think it is nice and clean. But I've got to be honest, I'm not a fan of colored gravel. I go for natural sand, gravel and wood for decorations. But as I said, it's a nice clean looking tank.


is your avatar your tank


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

pullins125 said:


> i like the big rock setup. looks good to me. i also like the natural look but with colored gravel i think you did great by adding lil nick-nacks into the gravel. only major suggestion is add a background to hide the wires.


what do you mean back ground


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

You should be able to rotate the pic on the site you hosted it, your computer, etc...Makes it easier for us to see it 

A back ground is a piece of plastic, fabric, or even appropriate paint on the back of your tank, but not behind the wires


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah, my avatar is one of my tanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

*vague thread highjack*

BTW, Bob, haven't seen you on the forum in a while. You should post some updates on the tanks


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Tank looks pretty good but a little bare. A nice piece of driftwood for a centerpiece would be good. Btw, 2" is no where near "adult" size for the giant danios, they just happen to be bigger then the others, probably a few months older but not yet full grown.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice tank, although IMO blue gravel spoils your lovely tank.

Add some drift wood ike Buggy said, and a Backdrop and your tank will look great.


----------

